# Reel Worthless Video



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the video from our trip last weekend

https://vimeo.com/89194967


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that was a stinkin awesome vid!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing. Looks like a good trip.:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done Myles and crew! Lil man did a fine job on the wire.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Super nice!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Truly awesome video in all respects! Thanks for taking the time compile and post.

Robert


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome video! great music, great video. definitely has my blood pumping to go catch some tunas


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Man great video!!! Wish I could go soon!!!


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice video Explain what the coast guard did? Thanx


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Impressive vid!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and video! You were dialed in perfect it looks like and it was cool that you shared the bounty with the guys on the crew boat, Kudos to you all!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

52fish said:


> Nice video Explain what the coast guard did? Thanx


They came on board to check for all safety equipment , life jackets fire extinguishers etc . We were about 50 miles out when we were boarded . Everything was good and we carried on , nice to know they are out and checking up on people


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> They came on board to check for all safety equipment , life jackets fire extinguishers etc . We were about 50 miles out when we were boarded . Everything was good and we carried on , nice to know they are out and checking up on people


Great trip, great video


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Fantastic video !!! Awesome job and loved seeing a future wire man.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Really cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

That is a really cool video!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome trip and video. congrats on the first blue of the season.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

What kind of fish was that you caught while bottom fishing?


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Great video!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I like little man wiring the long fins. Great video.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I loved the video, and like the live bait for the blue marlin.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome video, just what I needed on this rainy day.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet video, bit the kid is hooked for life!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: nice :yes:


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

nice work way to start the season!


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Damm Fine Video !! Thanks !!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Sweet video as always. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

Man, that was awesome. Makes me excited for this weekend...less than 1 on Sat!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to say I'm just now seeing this video. It was both entertaining and instructional, great stuff!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

That was great Congrats !


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

*Sweet video*

Thanks for posting


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Tuna*

Great Video! Man i have to get out there one day!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Totally bad ass


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great video he did good for his first tuna!


----------

